# Savanna model from Autotrail



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm thinking of trading in my Autotrail Cheyanne for an Autotrail Savanna. I know they are new, but has anyone got any views on the new Savanna o has anyone got one? If so, Happy?
Steve
Elvis1709


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

They're being reviewed at the moment in virtually all the magazines, so you should get some good idea of the state of things from them. I imagine because they are a new model most people won't have one yet, but to me they look like the old Scout with the single beds. I also have an inkling that the Cheyenne 740S was also an ancestor.


----------



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

Annsman said:


> They're being reviewed at the moment in virtually all the magazines, so you should get some good idea of the state of things from them. I imagine because they are a new model most people won't have one yet, but to me they look like the old Scout with the single beds. I also have an inkling that the Cheyenne 740S was also an ancestor.


Thanks Annsman, yes I'll check out the Mag. Reviews. We really fancy the twin beds [ easier than climbing over the wife!!].
Steve {Elvis1709}


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

How tall are you? I looked around one at the NEC last autumn, and they were very nice, but I was struck by the lack of height in the bedroom and particularly in the shower room. I stood in it and was scraping my head on the ceiling...no way I could have used the shower without sticking my a*se out of the door as I stooped (I'm 6 ft tall). There's no mention of this in any of the reviews, so maybe I'm weird.

Have been in a Cheyenne S (which has rear toilet/shower-room) before and it didn't seem to suffer from this issue.

Paul


----------



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> How tall are you? I looked around one at the NEC last autumn, and they were very nice, but I was struck by the lack of height in the bedroom and particularly in the shower room. I stood in it and was scraping my head on the ceiling...no way I could have used the shower without sticking my a*se out of the door as I stooped (I'm 6 ft tall). There's no mention of this in any of the reviews, so maybe I'm weird.
> 
> Have been in a Cheyenne S (which has rear toilet/shower-room) before and it didn't seem to suffer from this issue.
> 
> Paul


Thats for that Paul,
I have only been in the Savvanah twice, and I kind of noticed that the headroom in the bedroom seemed a little on the low side.I think it's the step upto the rear section that does it. I am 5' 11.5" but I didn't feel it was a problem. I'll take another look at it, i.e. the height, not the A***E sticking out of the door!!!!
Steve [Elvis1709]


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Elvis, I've managed to dig Febs' MMM mag out from the recycling It has a write up on te Savannah. If you want it, let me have your ddress by PM and I'll post it out to you.

Can't believe I'm writing to Elvis, my friends will be so jealous!


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Savannah model from Autotrail*

We are in the process of buying a Savannah from Stewart Mouland Motorcaravans.

Trading in a 740S, which we took to dealership yesterday and had a look around the new Savannah. Several items to be transferred over before we collect new van, which we hope will be 12th April.

We are vertically challenged so don't have a problem height wise, but we are both like a couple of barrels but do not invisage a problem as we tried the loo at the NEC (well not exactly tried it!)

Mike reckons the shower cubicle is larger in the Savannah, the clothes rail is removable so allowing more headroom. The offside single bed is also longer than the nearside.

Layout wise we actually preferred the 740S, with the three room set up, shower-room, bedroom and kitchen/lounge area, but as this is no longer made, the Savannah is the new alternative.

We toured Scotland for a month and found the layout very practical and convenient for our needs.

Regards

Linda and Mike


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I have a Cheyenne 696G which has pretty much the same washroom layout as the Savannah and, indeed, the Mohawk. Yes, headroom is tight, but I am 6' 5", albeit quite slim, and I manage to use the shower and washroom fine. As someone else said, the hanging rail lifts off and you actually step down into the shower.

Of more concern to me would be the bed lengths. In the 696G/Mohawk, the bed is almost 7' long, but in the Savannah, the singles are only about 6' 2" from memory.


----------

